# Neuer Userbenchmark.com Einstufungsalgorithmus benachteiligt Ryzen



## HeinzNurgmann (25. Juli 2019)

cpu.userbenchmark.com hat einen neuen Einstufungsalghorithmus eingefuehrt:

Vorher:    Single Core      30%                Quad Core 60%               Multi Core 10 %      What is the effective CPU speed index? - Answers - UserBenchmark

Jetzt   :    Single Core      40%                Quad Core 58%               Multi Core 2%         What is the effective CPU speed index? - Answers - UserBenchmark

Dies fuehrt dazu, dass die neue Ryzen Generation ihren Vorteil in Multi-Core Anwendungen nicht mehr ausfahren kann und Intel trotz wenig konkurrenzfaehiger Kernzahl und Leistung gut da steht. So schlaegt der i3 8350k als Vierkerner ohne hyperthreading einen ryzen 7 2700x.....

UserBenchmark: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X vs Intel Core i3-8350K


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (25. Juli 2019)

Ich habe das Mal so offen wie möglich formuliert, aber es ist einfach absurd, dass ein Vierkerner, der wirklich nicht mehr zukunftssicher ist und den niemand ernsthaft kaufen würde, einen deutlich sichereren Ryzen 2700 schlägt. Ob da Geld von Intel geflossen ist?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Juli 2019)

HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> Ich habe das Mal so offen wie möglich formuliert, aber es ist einfach absurd, dass ein Vierkerner, der wirklich nicht mehr zukunftssicher ist und den niemand ernsthaft kaufen würde, einen deutlich sichereren Ryzen 2700 schlägt. Ob da Geld von Intel geflossen ist?



So entstehen Gerüchte. Keine Ahnung warum die das Rating geändert haben, aber vielleicht sind sie der Meinung das SCP > MCP ist. Was ja leider zum Teil noch stimmt. Ansonsten kannst du noch an zig anderen Benchmarks sehen, dass es durchaus anders ist. Wer benutzt überhaupt diese Seite als Referenz für irgendwas?


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (25. Juli 2019)

Die Seite ist bei "CPU x vs CPU y" ziemlich oft erster Treffer. Außerdem fand ich sie für einen kurzen Überblick sehr praktisch!


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Juli 2019)

UserBenchmark ist meiner Meinung nach, immer schon für die Tonne gewesen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Juli 2019)

also ich hätt auch lieber mehr IPC als mehr Kerne

aber das "Quadcore" könnten die vllt mal durch "Octacore" ersetzen


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2019)

Wenn ein i3 einen Ryzen 7 2700X schlägt in den Benchmarks, dann stimmt entweder an den Benchmarks oder an der Auswertung etwas nicht. Seit wann ist "Quad Core" eine Benchmark-Kategorie?  Single Core und Multi Core machen Sinn aber Quad Core sicher nicht, da bleibe ich bei Reviews lieber bei PCGH


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn das wirklich so ist kann man die Benchmarkseite nicht mehr für ernst nehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2019)

Wer programmiert eigentlich diesen Quark?

Lebt mal lieber im RL, das ist entspannter.


----------



## kmf (27. Juli 2019)

Also ich orientier mich da lieber auf Seiten, wo ich aus Erfahrung weiß, dass die Redakteure ihr Handwerk verstehen. Userbenchmark.com gehört da sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (4. Oktober 2019)

Die sind allemal besser als die Alternativen.


----------



## Lohnkrake (22. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass sie die Singlecore Performance höherstellen, weil die Betreiber von user.benchmark eher Gamer ansprechen wollen. Und Gamer suchen nunmal eher starke SC Performance. Wobei noch Handlungsbedarf besteht: Ich würde niemals einen I3 einem R7 vorziehen.


----------



## deady1000 (23. Oktober 2019)

Lohnkrake schrieb:


> Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass sie die Singlecore Performance höherstellen, weil die Betreiber von user.benchmark eher Gamer ansprechen wollen. Und Gamer suchen nunmal eher starke SC Performance. Wobei noch Handlungsbedarf besteht: Ich würde niemals einen I3 einem R7 vorziehen.


Das macht bei modernen Spielen aber keinen Sinn.
Casual-Gamer spielen Battefield, Assassins-Creed, GTA.
Klar, auch CS:GO und Dota...

Aber die Beweggründe bei der neuen Gewichtung des Userbenchmarks sind eindeutig die Benachteiligung der Ryzen-CPUs, nachdem Intel so hart zurückgefallen war.
Intel hat es eben nicht gepasst, dass selbst die Mid-End Ryzens ihre Top-Modelle in die Enge gedrängt haben.

Akuelle Gewichtung ist

40% Singlecore
58% Quadcore
02% Hexacore und mehr

Das ist eindeutig Contra-Ryzen.
Wenn du einen Quadcore ohne Hyperthreading nimmst, der übelst hoch taktet, dann zieht der jeden Ryzen in dem Benchmark ab, weil der Ryzen nicht mal im Ansatz seine Stärke ausspielen darf.

Mittlerweile haben sie diese Gewichtungsansicht übrigens versteckt.
Ich finde die auf deren Seite nicht mehr.
Der Shitstorm war wohl zu groß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

